# scrambler clutch



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

anybody knew what the primary clutch off of a 99 400 scrambler is worth? :thinking: Ebay has em for like 200 average buy it now. is that about right? sellin one and the guy offered me $50 bucks. seems aweful low to me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah if every one else is getting $200 there's no way I'd sell for $50


----------

